
Muvily Chrome extension – Get IMDb rating without opening a tab/popup - aminmohamed
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/muvily/kpclfefegcdlopmcgjneapjdkdbklkkj
======
aminmohamed
Hi, I made this extension for myself because I was sick and tired of checking
rotten tomatoes and IMDb rating while browsing the list of movies. I've put it
up on the webstore. Use it if you want.

